# FreeBSD networking and vmplayer



## embeddedbob (Oct 25, 2010)

Has anyone used FreeBSD 8.1 386 under VMplayer on Windows XP? The virtual network adapter does not load/appear and thus I cant set-up a network connection. In Windows XP it appears as Vnet8.


----------



## Christopher (Oct 26, 2010)

By vmplayer do you mean vmware player?

By default, vmware player will emulate an old AMD PCNet NIC.  To make vmware player emulate an Intel E1000, put this in your configuration file for the virtual machine:


```
ethernet0.virtualDev = "e1000"
```


----------



## embeddedbob (Oct 27, 2010)

I switched to NAT mode. Added the line to the configuration and it works! VMPlayer's internal DHCP server now offers the interface an IP. 

Thanks.


----------

